# Security question



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I had McAfee through AOL, but it is now expired. What do I do? Do I buy another one online and if I do, is it a one time charge or is it a monthly subscription? I now have minimal protection from windows. Please help me.
Thank you, Paula


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

avast! antivirus is free and one of the top rated AV progs available. it updates free too.

[do not advocate illegal activity.]


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

clamjane said:


> I had McAfee through AOL, but it is now expired. What do I do? Do I buy another one online and if I do, is it a one time charge or is it a monthly subscription? I now have minimal protection from windows. Please help me.
> Thank you, Paula


 The very first thing I do when getting a new computer is Throw away McAfee and put on Norton.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

and drag your system resources down by 30%


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

comfortablynumb said:


> and drag your system resources down by 30%


 So??
I have had NO Norton related problems in the 11 years I have had 2 different home PC's and then before we had Norton on our Apples, and Macs~~!
And I have no problem with computer speeds etc, or Message board related problems. And I have Norton Systemworks and that is a nice combo As I have do not have Norton Internet Security, NOR Will I have Norton Firewall crud.


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I took your advice and got Norton 360, now I can't get it to install. After I get to the, I accept License Agreement, it quits. What now?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Cite your computer specifications here first...make and model,processor speed,operating system,ram,etc. This will help determine if you have the necessary system requirements for Norton 360.

Did you uninstall McAfee? Better do that, so there's no conflict. Norton is good at stopping if there are other AV versions on your computer. You didn't get a message box?

RF


----------



## clamjane (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a compaq presario windows XP. A Norton program came with the computer and I deleted it before I tried to load 360. Right now all I have is whatever windows and aol are giving me for free.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You forgot to give your processor speed and ram. If you don't answer my questions, I can't help you.

You need to have the McAfee AV from AOL removed.

This may be of some help:

http://help.channels.aol.com/kjump.adp?articleId=220670


RF


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

Jeeze arabian, take a chill pill already.

I had no idea you were so emotionally attached to symantec products.

lol


----------



## KCM (Sep 26, 2005)

comfortablynumb said:


> Jeeze arabian, take a chill pill already.
> 
> I had no idea you were so emotionally attached to symantec products.
> 
> lol


Classic ancient 'put-down', 

much overused and utterly pointless.


Personally, I enjoyed Arabian's opinion about his preferred AV program, and I respect that he offered to assist the OP.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

and comfortably numb you are right about norton and mcafee use something free like avast or AVG both good free virus and malware scanners.
Why these days would anyone pay for something they can get for free is beyond me.

Also Comfortablynumb you should know better than to use WAREZ most of them have trojans embedded in them and I know you know better because its illegal.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

KCm that wasnt a put down.... arabian was getting bent out of shape for no good reason....

I simply pointed out norton drags your system resources down by 30% and he replied "SO??"
[and a rant]

hey, you want to waste system resources on a pay prog that doesnt work as well as a free one that runs better on 1/3 the drain....

go ahead, if it works good for you. 

your both getting bent out of shape over nothing

and chill pills are a time tested cure...

lol


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

oops sorry


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

shop for your warez from reliable sources, a great majority of them are perfectly safe.

LOL Sorry that made me laugh 
I know what you are saying but doenst change the fact its illegal.
There are plenty of free programs out there that are LEGALLY free that you dont have to steal off of warez sites.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

you dont steal off a warez site.....

you 'share'.... its different.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

A side note (supported by my troubleshooting experience)....

Norton Antivirus (or better yet, Symantec Antivirus, if you can get a hold of it) by itself is not that bad.

It's when you buy those all-in-one solutions (Norton 360, Norton Internet Security, etc.) that it really begins to slow down.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> A side note (supported by my troubleshooting experience)....
> 
> Norton Antivirus (or better yet, Symantec Antivirus, if you can get a hold of it) by itself is not that bad.
> 
> It's when you buy those all-in-one solutions (Norton 360, Norton Internet Security, etc.) that it really begins to slow down.


 OK I WILL agree with that 110%~!
I DO NOT Have Norton Internet securities, I do NOT Have Norton Firewall.
What I DO HAVE, is Norton Systemworks, WITHOUT those other things!
I even had to Uninstall Firewall because I could not do a disk scan.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

I've used NAV for years with no problem. The problem usually lies with the user being unable to configure the software properly. I run multiple processors and lots of ram, so I have no problem with "resource hogs" bogging me down. In my opinion, the security suites are best left to advanced users...not green behind the ears newbies. 

RF


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> OK I WILL agree with that 110%~!
> I DO NOT Have Norton Internet securities, I do NOT Have Norton Firewall.
> What I DO HAVE, is Norton Systemworks, WITHOUT those other things!
> I even had to Uninstall Firewall because I could not do a disk scan.


Actually I don't even like Norton Systemworks (the older versions were cool but the newer ones load down one's system a bit), but it sounds like you installed just the NAV portion of Systemworks.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Do not advocate the use of WAREZ or any other illegal activity on this board. Thanks.


----------

